# I put the cart before the horse and did a silly thing......



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive been reading here and other forums about reloading and after buying a book on the subject I decided to jump in. I called Hornady and then Lee and after talking with both companys I decided to go with Lee. 
I then contacted a company online that sells the products I need. I completed my order with most everything in stock. About an hour later I went back online to look at brass......ARRRRRGGGGH!!! Then bullets.....double ARRRGGGH!!. 
For the round that Im primarily buying the reloader, 500 S&W the brass for 1k rounds was nearly $800. I can buy the bullets in bulk for around $500 for 400 rounds. I then went to look at brass for the 45 ACP again I could buy the rounds at Walmart aready to go for cheaper than I could reload them. 
I understand that I could reload the brass four or five times which would save over the inital cost, but you guys are right about the cost savings part. For me I think I will just buy the already made stuff for now. 
This is in no way bashing anyone who reloads as I think in the long run it would be cheaper, but as for me I need other things which are more pressing at the current time..........MIke


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

When I started thinking about reloading, I started collecting and saving my brass like it was my job. Now I have a ton of empties and am ready to go. 

If you want brass for free, go to a public range on a saturday afternoon and do a little "cleaning up" after those who might not be so considerate. Another option is to buy from a range that sells used empty cases, or buy online from either Cheaper Than Dirt (an advertiser on this site) or from Gunbroker.com. There are lots of people selling their empties for a lot less than new.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Just like kev74 says, you gotta start picking up after other people. I picked up enough 38 special shells in one very productive afternoon to last me for years. I was just by the tire and oil store were we get our tires and oil changes and I thought enough to ask if they had any wheel weights. He said sure come take all you want. A 5 gallon bucket was about all I could move and it should keep me going for a long time casting target bullets for my 45 ACP and 38/357. If you don't load to the max you can get a lot more mileage than four loadings out of a shell. I've got some that I've lost count on. The only reason to trash em is if they split or the primer pocket start getting loose.
*Be Green when it comes to left behind shells*:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The 500 S&W is not quite as popular as some other rounds. If you were loading 9MM, .40S&W or .45ACP you would be able to purchase "once fired brass" for between $50 and $100 per thousand.

New brass is not as good as once fired as it often times requires trimming and other "Finishing" operations.

If you wish to be the only user of your brass then purchase factory loads and accumulate your own once fired.

I don't have any idea how many cycles you can get out of 500 S&W but the ones noted above are good for in excess of 10 cycles if your barrel provides full support. I expect you can get more than 3 or 4 cycles also as I expect you will load down from full power after the new wears off.

If you calculate using new brass all the time by all means forget reloading but I expect given the ARRRRRGGGGH's in your post you will not like the price of factory loads in 1,000 piece lots either.

You can purchase bullets, primers and powder for nice high prices but if you do a bit of searching you will find more reasonable sources, at least for practice rounds.

Good luck with the Boomer.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You piqued my interest so I took a look at 500 S&W pricing.

Factory rounds are going for $2,500 or more per thousand.

Reload hardware can be had for around $1,000 per thousand.

Savings if you reload $1,500 per thousand.

Yep, it makes sense, you need to buy factory ammo.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> You piqued my interest so I took a look at 500 S&W pricing.
> 
> Factory rounds are going for $2,500 or more per thousand.
> 
> ...


It will stimulate the economy


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Please tell me where you are shopping, thats just so I dont shop there. to start save your brass then reload it. most of us do. The only time I bought new brass was when I made made my own rounds to carry which I no longer do. but really where did you find prices like that.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=120928391
36 dollars for (Per 50) Hornady 500 S&W Bullets 500 gr XTP/FP

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=120964943
24 dollars for 50 NEW Speer .500" 500 S&W 350gr Jacketed Soft Point 
same for 50 Speer .500" 50AE 325gr Jacketed Hollow Point

its a place to start, by the way find a walmart that has some thing. none of the dozen in NC and SC have hardly anything left. but good luck


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

*..*

TOF. I beg to differ on the $2500 price per 1k of 500 S&W.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...requestid=113021&_loopback=1&_requestid=14048
At my calculations 1k at this store would run $1375...vs $1500....yep it cheaper to reload?..
Thanks for the advise and also Cabelas is where I looked at brass. I think I will take your collective advice and start brass scrounging at local shooting places and then buy a reloader. I also like the wheel weight idea.............thanks again, you have renewed my enthusiasm, Mike


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are quite correct mtrain. Cabelas bulk ammo by HSM is normaly built with recycled brass which is why it is so much lower cost than other manufacturers product. Some of their adds say so and some do not, some others indicate when it is built with new brass. The one in their new catalog doesn't indicate which it is.

Bottom line = It's your money and you can certainly use it as you wish.

Enjoy your toy.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THe way to really save when reloading is to watch for sales and/or deals. Sites like http://www.natchezss.com/ http://www.midwayusa.com/ and the like. I se brass sell pretty cheap on gunbroker and eBay too. Buy up all you can when the price is right then get going with it. watch any web sites you know that sell the things you are wanting. Now and then many sites will run an internet only sale that will get the shipping or other costs down. It also helps if you know someone that might want to get into it with you. Me and a friend of mine go in on deals all the time. I have been loading 9mm cheaper than Walmart can sell me for years. but I watch for a deal on the stuff and then me and him will go in on as much as we can get. Gun shows are a good place to look too. I just got 10 lb Accurate Powder for 95 bucks at a gun show in a town near me today. I really went there looking for a barrel for a 10-22 I'm building. But what a deal! That's enough powder to keep me busy for a while..heh


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

*...*

Thanks again for all of the advise. Ive recruited my brother to scavenge all of the brass he can at the range. The trade will be that when I do purchase my reloader I will load some ammo for his guns. Lucky we dont share the same calibers so we wont have to split the ammo. 
With the 500 I think I will just have to bit the bullet {pun intended} and order the first 1k from Cabela's already finished in bulk and save the brass since I dont think I will find many 500 casings at the range. Also, Im feeling the pressure on this since the $hit may hit the fan after the 20th so all of this may be a moot point..............thanks, Mike


----------



## Big Dog (Jun 27, 2008)

*Reloading is worth it!*

Until you have a supply of brass, reloading seems a pretty futile effort. I can tell you that after having collected several thousand shells to cycle through it starts to make a lot of sense. I download my rounds to about 760fps for competition so with a little TLC my cases last a while. I buy my components in bulk through a local dealer. 8lbs of powder, a sleeve (5000) of primers, a case (2000) bullets at a time. I can save about 50% verses Wally World (or other on sale bulk) factory ammo. (.45 ACP) Now that is just counting components, not my time. I truly believe I can make a better than factory round and taylor it to my gun.

We can go round and round about the costs and merits of reloading but I can tell you this for certain;

1. I have learned more about weapons, ammunition, ballistics and how they all work together to put lead on target through the reloading experience than any other effort.

2. Because I can have more rounds per $, I can afford to shoot more. Through practicing and shooting more, I have become more proficient.

3. I really enjoy and find satisfaction in shooting something I have made.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing against reloads: Just keep in mind that most if not all warranty goes out the door if you are using reloads and something happens while shooting your gun. There are also some indoor shooting ranges (atleast here where I live) that does not allow reloads, of course they can not tell if it's a reload if you have your ammo in the orginal box.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

There is more to handloading than trying to save money. Aside from any savings you can accrue over the long term, handloading is a relaxing and fulfilling hobby. Crafting accurate and reliable handloads in various calibers is satisfying and gives one a sense of independence. When you want or need some ammunition, you can sit down and make it yourself. Once you obtain brass, it can last through many loadings, and eventually save you money. And when you shoot six out of a revolver and none of them are flyers, that is fun!


----------

